# Phoenix Camera Stores.



## HadleysHope (Aug 15, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good camera store in the Phoenix area?

Thx in advance

HH


----------



## boomer (Aug 15, 2011)

The 2 that i have been to are Foto Forum and Photomark. Bought my 35mm 1.8 from Foto Forum and have rented some equipment from Photomark. 

Photomark: Arizona's Professional Camera and Photographic Store in Phoenix, Arizona. Large Format, Lighting, Pro Digital Cameras, Film Cameras, Lighting and Studio Gear, Consignment and Used Gear

Foto Forum Camera & Video


----------

